# Male Gea Heptagon



## NateS (May 11, 2010)

Very strange...this guy literally chased me through my yard (he was maybe 1/2" long) so I had to shoot these while treading backwards through the yard.


----------



## icassell (May 11, 2010)

... the stuff nightmares are made of ...


Great shot, Nate.


----------



## NateS (May 11, 2010)

icassell said:


> ... the stuff nightmares are made of ...
> 
> 
> Great shot, Nate.



Thanks...I figured I'd get it posted just in time for people to see before bed.


----------

